# RF Planning_MOTOROLA_course



## echomoon (7 يناير 2011)

Dear all 
THIS IS THE BEST COURSE I HAD EVER TAKE in RF Planning Dep.
 I 
_recommend strongly_ see it,it had a Huge info on 
design,problems,solutions&examples>>>>>Besid it is from 
:57:"MOTOROLA" :57:​ 

-RF Planning Fundamentals
-Basic Planning Process
-Optimisation Process
-Subscriber Distribution
-Link Budget
-Radio propagation in free space
-Fresnel zones and their effect
-Effects of the environment on radio propagation
-Building losses and In-Building coverage
-Path loss in different propagation environments and the use of 
relevant propagation models in prediction
-Macro and Micro cellular principles
-Explain the need for radio link design and calculate acceptable 
path loss for a given power budget
-Explain and calculate Fade Margin and signal variation
-Explain and calculate Probability Density Functions (PDF) of 
signals
-Calculate Standard Deviation
-Explain and calculate Normal Distribution and confidence 
Intervals
-Explain and calculate Edge Probability
-Calculate In-Building coverageS Explain coverage plots
-Explain and calculate C/I ratio for both Co-channel and Adjacent 
channel interrference
-State the reasons for good frequency planning
-Explain the concept of manual frequency planning
-Explain the concept of automatic frequency planning
-Describe the concept of frequency reuse patterns
-Explain directional frequency reuse
-Explain the factors to be considered regarding antenna selection
-Describe the advantages and disadvantages of certain antenna 
locations
-Explain antenna diversity
-Describe different antenna configurations
-Explain the various specifications given for antennas
-Explain downtilt
-List the various steps involved in the RF planning process
-Explain each of the steps of the planning process
-State other factors to be considered in the planning process
-State customer requirements
-Explain the use of Drive Tests
-Explain the use of planning tools
-Describe the customisation of planning models
-Perform an RF planning exercise
-Explain the reason for extending the range of cells
-Explain the various methods used for range extension
-Discus the results of the various methods

Download
http://rapidshare.com/files/441189877/RF_Planning-MOTOROLA.rar​
Password:rootlinux​


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير ومجهود رائع.


----------



## happyyyy88 (22 يناير 2011)

gazak allah kol el 5eeeeeer...bs ana mesh 3arfa anazelo we m7tagah awiii momken 7ad y2oli how to use this link?


----------

